# Horse Bolted today in the arena, any advice please?



## EilidhFrench (Feb 15, 2012)

I was having a riding lesson this morning, and was riding a certain horse for the second time. We were jumping, and I had the mare at a nice canter, then all of a sudden she sped up and I couldn't stop her. It was very difficult to circle her due to the jumps, and my riding instructor was shouting at me to circle. I didn't want to unbalance the horse, but I knew I should have circled more effectively. I have been riding for 8 years, and this event seriously damaged my pride, it hasn't happened in a while, and I don't know why it happened. Is it because I don't usually ride this horse and we don't get on? Any replies would be much appreciated, and i'm happy to elaborate more on a certain part if you need it in your answer. Thank you!


----------



## SpottedDraftRider (Jun 26, 2011)

I used to ride a horse like that. We would be jumping, and be cantering at a nice pace, then all of a sudden he would pick up his pace. In his case, he wanted to get to the jump faster (he loved to jump depending on the rider). Could this be what she was trying to do? Also, did she try to pull her head down?


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I doubt anyone on the internet can say *why* the horse bolted. There can be many reasons, such as pain, or the horse getting upset because the rider lost their balance over the fence, or the horse is stressed about jumping, or horse just getting excited after the fence, or anything. But whatever the reason, I'd be pretty aggressive about pulling them around in a tight circle with one rein, especially in an arena where I would not be too concerned about the footing. If your instructor is any good, she should be able to give you clear instructions on how to stop a bolt and perhaps an explanation of why the horse bolted in the first place. 

It always worries me a bit when someone posts on a forum: "in my lesson the horse did x. How do I stop it?" In my view, you're in a lesson -- your trainer should be able to help you and if they can't, I'm reading your post wondering what sort of trainer this is!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Since your instructor was actually THERE, I would defer to what he/she says. Personally, I would be looking at much less jumping in my lessons and more circling.....but that is just me. And, I think it is good for you to ride a horse that is challenging. If you always ride a horse you"get on with" you will never learn.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Put me in the camp that thinks you should be discussing this with the trainer that was coaching you when this happened.


----------



## EilidhFrench (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you both, I understand that, and I asked her afterwards about it, and she said to circle round the jump. (though I was worried she would go attempt to go over it again and excite herself) I think the horse may have been overexcited, with the jumping. Hopefully I will be back to my usual horse next time, but if not, I will try circling more aggressively next time. It's just my pride that's hurt


----------



## EilidhFrench (Feb 15, 2012)

and yes, it is true that I should ride her to challenge myself, but she's supposedly not as difficult as the one I usually ride.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You need to get past the pride issue, and make that horse do what you ask. My old guy used to get excited jumping also, and we spent lots of time doing patterns around the jumps at a posting trot, sitting trot, etc...at all times making sure that he was totally listening and "adjustable" (meaning I could speed his gait and slow it when I wanted). WE then also went to doing a few jumps, but not always the ones he would expect. It there were 3 in a row, we might only do 2, first and last with a circle around the middle then go to another he never thought of. Keep them thinking and paying attention. It is very very easy for them to just go into "auto pilot", and at that point, you lose control to some extent. I would suggest you keep in mind who is driving!

Get throughout this and you will be a better rider for it. IF there were no challenges you wouldn't be learning. Pride has nothing to do with it.:wink:


----------



## EilidhFrench (Feb 15, 2012)

That's incredibly helpful, thank you, I will try it on my lesson on Sunday. It's all on the road to becoming a better rider. Practice makes perfect!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

EilidhFrench said:


> and I had the mare at a nice canter, then all of a sudden she sped up and I couldn't stop her.
> 
> I have been riding for 8 years, and this event seriously damaged my pride, it hasn't happened in a while, and I don't know why it happened.


Ack my horse (whom I've been riding a year or so) decided to bolt at the canter. He's always been a little strong but it was alarming and I was unseated (but didn't fall!!!!) so I'm just trying to say it can happen to anyone. I didn't even think about the one-rein stop or turning. It happened on a circle so :/ that wouldn't have helped.

But it damaged my confidence in my abilities and made me question my relationship to my horse.. I personally don't keep tabs on pride. That was tossed out the window when I first got into my first pair of breeches


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

TBH, It doesnt actualy sound like a bolt. 

Bolting is incredibly dangerous because you have no control! NONE whatsoever. 
i have a pony who used to **touches every bit of wood in the area*** bolt and when he went you had no steering, no brakes and no concious thought on his behalf. He was paniced, flight intincts taken over and he did once bolt head first into a wall.

What the horse you had did was take off, you could still steer to some degree and I'm sure some better riders would have refound the brakes (that is not a comment on your riding ability, there is always someone better then you no matter how good you are). What you need to do is swallow your pride and follow your instructors advice (that is afterall what you pay them for). 
And just anouther thought for you. I personaly would have hauled that horse round onto the tightest smallest circle possible because that will stop them, if they are not blind panic bolting then throwing them off balance and onto a very tight circle will always cause them to slow down and allow you to regain control


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

faye said:


> I personaly would have hauled that horse round onto the tightest smallest circle possible because that will stop them, if they are not blind panic bolting then throwing them off balance and onto a very tight circle will always cause them to slow down and allow you to regain control


Agreed. And practice a pulley rein. It's a very severe rein aid that will stop almost anything.


----------



## EilidhFrench (Feb 15, 2012)

pride was probably the wrong word to use, it's more like lack of confidence in my riding abilities like you said  but as said by franknbeans I now know what to do, and next time i'm riding her, will be wiser.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree, have the trainer teach you the pulley rein if you dont already know it. I know it can be frustrating to have a horse that is not listening to you and you cant get it to do what the trainer says!! good luck with this mare


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm not going to to comment on what you could have/ should have done because I think the main issue and what you really want to discuss is the fact that you feel like you have lost confidence. These kinds of situations will happen from time to time and challenging yourself is good, but if you are nervous to get back on this horse I say ask for a horse you are more comfortable on and work on the things you don't feel great about. For instance, you mentioned that you didn't think you could balance him though a small turn. So work on balancing and making small turns with a more "reliable" horse. Once you feel like you have mastered it and your confidence isn't suffering, you will probably want to get on this original horse and work with him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I wouldn't touch a rein and I'd lope it around the outside of the arena until it dropped. I can ride as fast as any horse can run so if they want to run then let em run. When they realize that bolting like that is A LOT of work they quit doing it pretty fast.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> I wouldn't touch a rein and I'd lope it around the outside of the arena until it dropped. I can ride as fast as any horse can run so if they want to run then let em run. When they realize that bolting like that is A LOT of work they quit doing it pretty fast.


Kevin, riding outside the arena is not always an option (like in my place there is no space at all to ride outside the arena). 

Eilidh, you have to forget the "pride" when you work with horses.  Things do happen sometime, even with those riding for 20 years. I think your instructor was correct, and that's what I'd do too - put the horse in smaller circle. Just try to keep your balance and attention every minute: that will help tremendously in such situations.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I meant around the inside of the perimeter of the arena. So that the circle was a large as possible and therefore you could let the horse go more.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> I meant around the inside of the perimeter of the arena. So that the circle was a large as possible and therefore you could let the horse go more.


Oh, I see, my bad then. I thought you were talking about the fields around.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

I think that if the horse is taking off or bolting you shouldnt just let it run to get its kicks out. Its just doing what it wants. It would be one thing to take the horse for a little gallop if the rider asked for it but it seems a little less than safe to just let it run as it pleases and not listen to the rider! just my 2 cents


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

faye said:


> TBH, It doesnt actualy sound like a bolt.
> 
> Bolting is incredibly dangerous because you have no control! NONE whatsoever.


I agree - it was not a bolt.

My guess is as the mare started picking up speed, you put your leg on her for control. More leg to this more meant go faster. Circle down, take a deep breath and think about your seat and legs.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Jumper12 said:


> I think that if the horse is taking off or bolting you shouldnt just let it run to get its kicks out. Its just doing what it wants. It would be one thing to take the horse for a little gallop if the rider asked for it but it seems a little less than safe to just let it run as it pleases and not listen to the rider! just my 2 cents


I would take all the fun out of it by making the horse go until it just couldn't go any more. Why start an arguement when you don't have to. If the horse wants to run then let his idea be your idea. They can't run forever so eventually they want to stop. Wait until the horse is begging to stop and then let your idea (stopping) become his idea. You'll get a nice soft stop without having to jerk and pull on your horse. That's what I would do anyway.


----------



## hrslvr13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree with those who suggest a tight circle. The one-rein stop is the most effective way out of trouble, and you can make it more "balanced" by leaning inward toward the center of the circle you are making. 

My mare ran away with me once when she was young, as fast and as hard as she could run, for the barn and away from the scary traffic. I had to use both hands to pull her around, but I did get her turned. I'd been riding all my life and felt out of control.

But horses do that to us. They challenge us and help us become better riders. I am sure that you will use this challenge to conquer any similar situation in the future, and maybe will choose to ride that same horse again...? 

Good luck!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> I would take all the fun out of it by making the horse go until it just couldn't go any more. Why start an arguement when you don't have to. If the horse wants to run then let his idea be your idea. They can't run forever so eventually they want to stop. Wait until the horse is begging to stop and then let your idea (stopping) become his idea. You'll get a nice soft stop without having to jerk and pull on your horse. That's what I would do anyway.


I actually agree, Kevin, IF the rider has enough presence and confidence to be able to do that. I also agree with some above tho', that in this particular case,likely other horses in the arena of unknown rider abilities-might not be the best place to do that. Plus, that is what I would do if I were training THE HORSE. THis is a student on a school horse. A bit different. I will also say, that when I rode exclusively English, that would never have crossed my mind, nor would any instructor I ever had h/j ever consider that a solution.....it was always circles and serpentines. I really don't know why, but in the last 2 years of riding western, it seems that I have learned MUCH more that is MUCH more practical and just makes sense. I may be wrong,but I cannot envision an english rider doing what you said. At least not where I have been. :?


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Eili, We have a saying in English, "Pride comes before a fall". 
Until today I have never thought about how the expression came about.
It is doubtful if your horse bolted, but maybe for whatever reason you lost control. 

Now, when next you are presented with a different horse to ride, go through a few preliminaries. 
Introduce yourself before you mount up - say 'Hello'
Settle down gently on the horse's back and make yourself comfortable in the saddle. Adjust your stirrups. Get comfortable.
Take up the reins and feel for the horse's mouth.
Place your heels against the horse's flanks and very very gently squeeze and say 'Walk On' . Walk around the arena. 
Then when you are ready say ' Trot' and come to feel the horse's rythym: One,two, one two. Feel for the horse's mouth. Do not jerk on it. Settle in to the seat. Relax. Try sitting trot.

When the lady in the centre of the rings shouts, then say 'Please I want to get to know my horse'. You need a little time to introduce yourself to a fresh horse and what is just as important, your horse needs time to get know you.

Do a 'circle', do a 'stop', do a back up. then do a 'stand'
Squeeze, don't pull. Don't ever jerk. Say 'Hello'.
Do a turn on the hind quarters. Do a turn on the fore hand.
Use your butt and your heels - use very little hand.
Get to know eachother

If the routine is to be to do a jump, be aware that you can jump 2ft or even more from a walk - all you have to do is to keep the horse straight and at 90 degrees to the fence. But the horse must keep going forwards. Use both hands lightly and keep the neck straight. Walk positively at the jump.

And whatever, it is not how you look sat up on the horse's back, it is how the horse looks under you which counts. It is not a machine you are riding - it is a horse and horses have feelings, some more than others.

Try again, be a little humble next time. The horse is doing all the work.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> I may be wrong,but I cannot envision an english rider doing what you said. At least not where I have been. :?


Haha you should watch my instructor ride my horse for his little "reality check" rides. The more he tries to evade, the faster she rides him out. They never got to a gallop but I'm sure she would if the arena was bigger as he is a big boy.

For me, I'm not a fully developed rider yet so I can't just keep my seat as the horse goes into a gallop. I can stay on, just I can't ride.. I can only sit back and wait for it to dwindle down. 

I think I could manage if the horse were balanced, and not running at such a shallow angle (like 45 and below) like my horse did when he bolted :/ He can change directions so fast... like a cat on a pogo stick. And I can keep with him but it's startling. He'd be a great cutting horse (not seriously but just for fun and learning purposes.)


----------



## EilidhFrench (Feb 15, 2012)

I wish I hadn't posted the word "pride" just couldn't think of a suitable word, because to be honest it's more about confidemce in my riding ability. Your advive is all very helpful and I will definitely take it all on board
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

kevin- i wasnt starting a fight, just giving my opinion on the situation!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> I may be wrong,but I cannot envision an english rider doing what you said. At least not where I have been. :?


You would be wrong, at least where I have been. :wink:

Not to start an argument, but there is a whole 'nother side to english riding outside the arena fence.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I can only speak for the trainers and instructors I have worked with the past 40 yrs. Most of mine were very "arena" oriented. WE will have to agree to disagree, and perhaps it has to do with location, I have no idea.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Jumper12 said:


> kevin- i wasnt starting a fight, just giving my opinion on the situation!


I was refering to starting an arguement with the horse not with me.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I like Kevin's solution a lot and have used it myself (and I ride English!) but mainly out on the trail where there are no walls, jumps, or other people. However, I don't see a relatively inexperienced, nervous rider on a school horse doing that. You have to be a pretty competent rider, or at the very least confident at the gallop or hand gallop.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If it's a school horse then I'd want another horse to ride in lessons.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kevinshorses said:


> I would take all the fun out of it by making the horse go until it just couldn't go any more.


Not in this situation with obstacles, other horses and people on the ground.

I still feel the rider inadvertently asked for 'go'. Horse got fast, leg got tight, horse got faster, leg got tighter.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It's always fun when a horse does something unexpected like that, even if we have to change our pants afterwards. 

Next time though you will be more prepared and have experienced the feeling now, so will recognize it faster. It's much easier to regain control after just a few strides than when they really get going. 

Kevin, I think your suggestion is a good one, but it's not really possible to do that on a lesson horse and during a lesson.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I didn't read all the responses, but I have ridden a school horse that liked to get very strong after fences. The solution was always the same. Sit tall, deep, NEVER lock the elbows and circle the horse in a large circle until it regained it's mind and started listening again. I actually learned quite a bit from that one horse about managing unexpected situations. Nothing beats a nice massaging rein and soothing "eeeeasy" when you're on a runaway in a confined space. The horse knows it has nowhere to go, so you're chances are greatly improved of regaining control just by actively riding instead of panicking and hoping for the best.


----------

